# Russian Mosin Nagant Model 91/30 Rifles



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

Has anyone bought from these people? and does anyone own one of these? and do you hunt with it and what do you think of it? 
http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/...odel_91_30_7.62x54R_Mosin_Nagant_Package.html

I like WWII weapons and it's cheap and maybe take hunting ever now and then.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

FL.Boy said:


> Has anyone bought from these people? and does anyone own one of these? and do you hunt with it and what do you think of it?
> http://www.aimsurplus.com/acatalog/...odel_91_30_7.62x54R_Mosin_Nagant_Package.html
> 
> I like WWII weapons and it's cheap and maybe take hunting ever now and then.


Yes, I own two Mosin 91/30's and they are good guns. I have also bought from AIM and they are a good distributor. 

These rifles are straight forward guns that are simple to take down and maintain. The 7.62x54r cartridge is similar to the 30-06 and 308 and is available in both military surplus (FMJ) and soft point hunting configurations. The Warsaw Pact surplus ammo is corrosive, so you need to rinse out the corrosive salts from the barrel and chamber with ammonia and water, before cleaning normally.

Like all military surplus rifles, they shoot about 8" over point of aim at 100 yards, so you'd need to adjust your aim or modify the sights.

The hex receiver rifles are desired by collectors as they are rarer than the round receiver guns made in the 30's and throughout the war.

Check out http://parallaxscurioandrelicfirearmsforums.yuku.com/bparallaxscurioandrelicfirearmsforums 
and www.russian-mosin-nagant.com to get more information on them.


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info i have ordered mine and should have it in a week. Why do they shoot high?


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

The reason they shoot high is because they are all set to a predetermined "battle sight zreo" to hit point of aim at what was considered the maximum point blank range on a man sized target. The Maximum point blank range is the farthest distance a given load will hit within the kill zone of a given target (man in this case) without holding either high or low to hit it. I cannot remember exactly, but I seem to recall it being about 300-350 meters for this rifle. a modification to hit point of aim closer will be a higher front sight or finding a way to lower the rear, which may be difficult. they are good sound battle rifles without refinement, but they have been used on the battlefield for a century and we still face them here in Iraq. Most of them employed here are used by snipers and I regret to say that they are effective. I plan to buy one when I get home, J&G Sales has them for about $70 for the rifle, and $100 for the carbine (M-38 w/o bayonet;M-44 with bayonet)


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

These rifles are some of the most accurate ever produced. Several Olympic medals have been won using them.


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

deaconjim is correct in their potential, but I will add that the average issue rifle with surplus grade ammo with probably post in the 2-3 MOA. That is comparable BTW to the M1903, M1917, P-1914 and great M1898 Mauser in simular issue dress w/ surplus ammo. Before any one gets in an uproar I will note that there are also many exceptions I have seen and shot. Lest any believe 2 MOA is insufficient accuracy in the field, Gunnery Sargeant Carlos Hathcock became a Legend in his first tour of Vietnam shooting a Pre64 Target grade model 70 Winchester in 30-06 that would consistantly shoot into 2 MOA. He selected it because of its consistantcy in holding its zero when the M1D's available to him would shoot into 1MOA, but the zero changed constantly due to stock warpage in the damp environment. He made confirmed one shot kills, consistantly, out to more than 1000 yds. I don't want you to think you got a bum rifle because it shoots 2 MOA, just try some newly manufactured ammo for comparison. I like cheap surplus ammo,but have had only so-so results in the accuracy department many times.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Aim Surplus is a super distributor. I have purchased firearms and ammo from them in the past when I had a C&R license and was always pleased with their service. The MN rifles are servicable utilitarian rifles that shoot a fairly potent round. Bryan pretty much has it right regarding accuracy etc. If AIM still has any of the Swiss K31s they are a much better rifle and would make a much better hunting rifle. Drawback to the K31s is that there is not any 'cheap' surplus ammo available and sporting ammo is harder to find and more expensive unless you are a reloader.

Back to the MN-I take along a M38 carbine occasionally when I am out on my tractor on the back 40. For hunting purposes I much prefer the Mauser 98, Lee Enfield, or Swiss K31. The safety on the MN rifles is difficult to operate and incovenient in a hunting situation. TnTnTn


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Here is a picture of my K31 with some targets shot the other day using Swiss surplus GP11 ammo. Well if the link works....


----------



## Chris_Brown (May 30, 2008)

I have a 1944 Mosin Nagant M44 carbine I got for my 18th birthday, great gun, very accurate, a lot of the ammo you can buy for it cheaply is pretty good surplus, but a heck of a lot of the stuff is corrosive and makes it nasty to clean. There are a few companies now making the 7.62x54r in soft point (mostly in the 200+ grain) for hunting, It would put down pretty much whatever game animal you point it at. The M44 was designed to be shot with the bayonet extended, but mine shoots seemingly just as well with it closed as out.
Big Boom,
Nice fireball,
Cheap ammo,
Good accuracy,
Great kick,
Perfect price.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Don't forget the ear protection. The carbine boom is Very nasty.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> Don't forget the ear protection. The carbine boom is Very nasty.


If you don't use it the first time, you may not need any thereafter, 'cause you'll be deaf!

I get more heads to turn on the firing line when firing an M44. Amazes both young and old.


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

Well got my gun today 1927 91/30. Its neat to hold a 81 year old rifle with so much history in your hand. Whats a easy way to get the Cosmoline off and out of the gun?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FL.Boy said:


> Well got my gun today 1927 91/30. Its neat to hold a 81 year old rifle with so much history in your hand. Whats a easy way to get the Cosmoline off and out of the gun?


Remove the stock and pour boiling water over the metal.

Ive also done SKS's at the car wash!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Chris_Brown said:


> I have a 1944 Mosin Nagant M44 carbine I got for my 18th birthday, great gun, very accurate, a lot of the ammo you can buy for it cheaply is pretty good surplus, but a heck of a lot of the stuff is corrosive and makes it nasty to clean. There are a few companies now making the 7.62x54r in soft point (mostly in the 200+ grain) for hunting, It would put down pretty much whatever game animal you point it at. The M44 was designed to be shot with the bayonet extended, but mine shoots seemingly just as well with it closed as out.
> Big Boom,
> Nice fireball,
> Cheap ammo,
> ...




Ya just gotta love the M44... A rifle the size of a 30-30 shooting a round the size of a 30-06.... It kicks like a mule, but ya always go back for more:nana:

I know we enjoy shooting the devil out of them. 
Also if you ever run out of ammo you can use it as a club till you get more ammo..:viking:

The problem we are having now is finding cheap ammo....It seems to have dried up.. When we first got them we were able to buy 880 rounds surplus rounds for about $90, now they want that for 440 rounds, if not more...


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

FL.Boy said:


> Well got my gun today 1927 91/30. Its neat to hold a 81 year old rifle with so much history in your hand. Whats a easy way to get the Cosmoline off and out of the gun?



The link I gave above for Parallax Bill's C&R Forums has a stock cleaning forum. Check it out. The only thing they don't discuss there is how to sporterize 
an original configuration military firearm. There are good people there.

Check the other link that I gave to get info on all the markings and what they mean.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have recently purchased both the M44 and the M38 carbines.
Bought both for "stash" rifles, and they have been deployed.

Both shoot well.
Yeah they both kick a bit, but not as bad as the .300 wsm, and lot cheaper to shoot.

Where else can you pick up a high powered rifle for under/around $100 bucks.
Planning to add a 91/30 soon.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> I have recently purchased both the M44 and the M38 carbines.
> Bought both for "stash" rifles, and they have been deployed.
> 
> Both shoot well.
> ...


Addicting little hobby isn't it? Wait until you get into the Finns!


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

Is it even possible to put a scope on these?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes a scope mount can be put on a Mosin-Nagant. It does take some work, and maybe a gunsmith to install it for you. Myself, I am an open sights type person....

Here is the link to cheaper than dirt's scope mounting kit for all Mosin-Nagant model rifles chambered in 7.62X54mm Russian.. Read the customer reviews on the kit....

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ItemDetail.aspx?sku=MGR-342#Reviews

I like my Mosin-Nagant M-44 carbines - I added the slip-on shotgun recoil pads for the kick of the steel butt plate against my shoulder, and to add stock lenght due to my long arms.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

radiofish said:


> Yes a scope mount can be put on a Mosin-Nagant. It does take some work, and maybe a gunsmith to install it for you. Myself, I am an open sights type person....
> 
> Here is the link to cheaper than dirt's scope mounting kit for all Mosin-Nagant model rifles chambered in 7.62X54mm Russian.. Read the customer reviews on the kit....
> 
> ...



And the Marine saves the day again. Thanks, buddy. As soon as my CR03 license arrives, I think I am going to pick up a rifle, a scope, and a scope mount and take a trip to the gunsmith. 

Rifle - $80
Scope Mount - $42
Scope - $93
Mounting by gunsmith - $75

That would be a pretty sweet gun for hunting or shooting for about $300 in your hands ready to shoot.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

diamondtim said:


> Addicting little hobby isn't it? Wait until you get into the Finns!


Yeah, I know, been also looking for the M-39.

The history of all of them is very intresting, even political intrigue even then.
As was brought up: http://russian-mosin-nagant.com/mambo/ Is a good sight for all that info, just don't tell them your gonna "Bubba-ize" one.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Tom Bombadil said:


> Is it even possible to put a scope on these?


The do make a mount that replaces the rear sight, but you need to use a long eye relief scope on them. We put red dot sights on ours seems to work ok, only had to shim one of them...


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I am going to order one and try it iron sights first but its good to know that you have options. Like I said in the earlier post, $300 for a scoped rifle that shoots like these do is not a bad price at all.


----------



## Greg H. (Sep 27, 2008)

FL.Boy said:


> Whats a easy way to get the Cosmoline off and out of the gun?


Head over to http://www.surplusrifle.com/index.asp 

Lot's of good info about various surplus rifles and dealing with them, including dealing with the Cosmoline monster including using the dishwasher or oven to melt it off ( IIRC, there is even an article on how to build an oven for removing cosmoline from a metal trash can and a couple of 100W light bulbs ).


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Tom Bombadil said:


> And the Marine saves the day again. Thanks, buddy. As soon as my CR03 license arrives, I think I am going to pick up a rifle, a scope, and a scope mount and take a trip to the gunsmith.
> 
> Rifle - $80
> Scope Mount - $42
> ...


Here are my four Mosin-Nagant M-44 Carbines chambered in 7.62X54 Russian. Notice the slip on shotgun recoil pads, and slings on each one. It was a real bear for this Marine to get all of the cosmoline off of them....










From top to bottom:

1954 Polish issue

1945 Russian issue

1945 Russian issue

1952 Romanian issue (now the ranch rifle/ a beater that rides in the vehicle)


----------



## FL.Boy (Dec 17, 2007)

Greg H. said:


> Head over to http://www.surplusrifle.com/index.asp
> 
> Lot's of good info about various surplus rifles and dealing with them, including dealing with the Cosmoline monster including using the dishwasher or oven to melt it off ( IIRC, there is even an article on how to build an oven for removing cosmoline from a metal trash can and a couple of 100W light bulbs ).


i made a oven with a old 4 drawer filing cabinet and small space heater. There wasn't much cosmoline on it. Fired 15 rounds though it last night it has a nice little kick to it but not as bad as i thought it would be.


----------

